# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  Buen dia!

## collegegirl

Estoy muy feliz! Hoy, en mi trabajo (Trabajo en una jugueteria), hub

----------


## basurero



----------


## collegegirl

[quote=basurero]

----------


## Vespre

[quote=basurero]

----------


## basurero

Ajjjj Esdr

----------


## Vespre

Agudas, llanas y esdr

----------


## collegegirl

[quote]
He estudiado espa

----------


## Vespre

[quote=collegegirl][quote]
He estudiado espa

----------


## Altareum

[quote=Vespre]Agudas, llanas y esdr

----------


## basurero

Creo que la mujer que nos ense

----------


## collegegirl

Claro que si!!!!

----------


## Vespre

Supongo que es cuesti

----------

